# It’s Drying Time Yum Yums!!



## Davidson0780 (Oct 1, 2021)

Just started drying. Humidity and temp are holding steady numbers. Super stoked to enjoy the fruits of my labor. Hand trimming should be fun lol. It’s the only true and delicate way.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 1, 2021)

Nothing like smoking your own weed my friend.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Save the roots , wash the dirt off and dry them good and bag and freeze for when you learn how to use them in a pain balm


----------



## AngryPossum (Oct 14, 2021)

I smoked some of my real sticky bud homegrown yesterday. It's a Cheese strain. Man it was amazing. It Burned slow but what a high. It's been curing for a week. It was so fresh. I never smoked weed this fresh. First ever grow. Amazing. It had a nice menthol taste and a sweet pine smell.
I was stoned for hours.


----------



## boo (Oct 14, 2021)

roots for a pain balm, tell us more...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2021)

boo said:


> roots for a pain balm, tell us more...


It is said that cannabis roots have anti inflammatory properties
And a pain balm can be made with them in addition to the bud and sugar leaf,
I use a crock pot with coconut oil to start the process
the roots and weed go into a half full crock and cook on low with stirring once every so often. After 18 to 24 hrs it will smell like nuts and roots will turn golden brown. Then it is done.
Remove the roots and strain through coffee filter while hot.
The resulting oil is now ready for your beeswax and herbal oil flavors of your choosing, I add Emu oil to allow for better absorption into the skin.



			https://www.liebertpub.com/doi/full/10.1089/can.2017.0028


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2021)

I do not recommend anyone consume the roots , I have no knowledge on it and could be dangerous if not done correctly.


----------



## Davidson0780 (Oct 14, 2021)

AngryPossum said:


> I smoked some of my real sticky bud homegrown yesterday. It's a Cheese strain. Man it was amazing. It Burned slow but what a high. It's been curing for a week. It was so fresh. I never smoked weed this fresh. First ever grow. Amazing. It had a nice menthol taste and a sweet pine smell.
> I was stoned for hours.
> View attachment 280581


It’s so much fun


----------



## AngryPossum (Oct 15, 2021)

I may purchase an affordable infusor and make pure THC oil. I heard it's good for medicinal purposes as well as seizures and cancer.


----------

